# Totem cannot be build



## roelof (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello, 

When I want to build Gnome2 from ports I see this message appear when building totem.

```
%graphics.attrib;
                 ^
    format ()IMPLIED 
                ^

Entity: Line 1 : parser error. Content error in the external subset %graphics.attrib; 
                                                                                      ^

Entity : line 4 :
     format ()IMPLIED 
                 ^

unable to parse it/totem.xml

gmake[2]:  [totem.it.omf] error 1
gmake[2]: leaving directory "usr/ports/multimedia/totem/work/totem 2.32.0/help
```

I work with FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2011)

roelof said:
			
		

> I work with FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64


That's an unsupported version.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#sup

But you're probably are working with an old ports tree. Try updating it first.


----------



## roelof (Jul 18, 2011)

Oke, 

Lets refrase it.
I work with the 64 bit version of 8.2
I updated my ports tree yesterday.

Roelof


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 19, 2011)

```
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/totem
/bin/rm -rf work
make build
```
Try that *NOT* connected to the internet? Not sure, but maybe the port is fetching dynamic (docbook, utf-8, or...) sources during the build. OTOH, recalled by the post below, often I've had to rebuild all the /textproc/ dependencies for similar errors.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2011)

After recent upgrades, the p5-XML ports have been broken on a couple of my systems.  Tried piecemeal rebuilds, but eventually just punted by rebuilding p5-*, which fixed it.  Mentioned because of the XML error.  It might be a non-Perl XML port, too.


----------



## ahavatar (Jul 19, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> After recent upgrades, the p5-XML ports have been broken on a couple of my systems.  Tried piecemeal rebuilds, but eventually just punted by rebuilding p5-*, which fixed it.  Mentioned because of the XML error.  It might be a non-Perl XML port, too.



Yes, updating perl was a painful experience. I had to do "portupgrade -fr perl" that took about 20 hours to re-compile about 250 ports out of about 1000 ports installed. Without such recursive updates, many perl related ports fail in compiling a port.


----------



## roelof (Jul 19, 2011)

Also this problem solved by the suggestion of jb_fvmm2.
Everything thanks for the help


Roelof


----------

